# Arkhangelsky Ar-2



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2011)

Peter D Evans on LEMB found this what i believe is a Arkhangelsky Ar-2 on ebay

org. Foto Flugzeug Russland bei eBay.de: 1918-1945 (endet 27.03.11 18:11:56 MESZ)

Pictures of this bird are rare.

see Arkhangelsky Ar-2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2011)

strewth, never heard of that one...


----------



## Wotan (Mar 18, 2011)

My model Ar-2, and my profile for the aviation magazine "Aviapark"

some few photo: http://www.avia-n-aero.ru/photo.php?category_id=544&parent_id=544


----------



## magnu (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice build Wotan. Never heard of this either


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2011)

Snautzer, you are dead on.

I agree, well done Wotan.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 18, 2011)

Rather nice lines to that plane, except for maybe those tailplane braces.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2011)

on ebay


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2011)

Interesting stuff and a nice model too.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2011)

Peter D Evans on LEMB found this one too


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2011)

and this one too


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Jan 20, 2020)

There are a few photos of the Ar-2 at this link:

Archangelskij Ar-2 : Other 
Arkhangelsky high speed bomber SBB-1 and dive bomber SBB-2 

By the way, how did the Ar-2 differ from baseline Tupolev SB variants?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2020)

Asking while not replying to questions yourself is a no no.


----------

